# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  προβλημα με ενισχυτη Technics SU-V620

## madevill

πολυ καλισπερα σας εχω αυτων τον ενισχυτη μολις του δινω ενταση πεφτει ο ρελες

----------


## Danza

κλείνει ο ρελές και αμα τον ξανασηκώσεις δουλευει ο ενισχυτής ή δεν δουλευει?

----------


## chip

Μήπως τα ηχεία είναι λιγότερα Ω απ' οτι ζητάει ο κατασκευαστής του ενισχυτή?

----------


## madevill

οταν κλείνει ο ρελές τον κλεινω τον ενισχιτη το ανοιγω και δουλευει
οταν βαζω να ακουγετε μονο στα ακουστικα δεν κλεινει ο ρελες μονο οταν εχω τα ηχεια πανω κλεινει
τα ηχεια ειναι ενταχει

----------


## Radiometer

Πολύ πιθανό να εχει προβλημα καποια εξοδο του ενισχυτή και γιαυτο να σβήνει από προστασία για να μην σου κανει μεγαλητερη ζημια

----------


## madevill

εχω αλαξει και το ολοκληρομενο εξοδου

----------


## Danza

ίδιο με αυτό που είχε? πιθανώς κάποιο STK έχει σωστά?

----------


## PCMan

STK φοράνε τα technics?

----------


## chip

Τα technics παραδωσιακά έχουν STK (απο τις αρχές του 80 είδη)

----------


## chip

2 STK έχει ή ένα? ...ώστε κατ αρχήν να εντοπίσεις πιο κανάλι δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα...

----------


## madevill

καλημερα δεν φοραει stk εχει srn3305 και εκανε 58 ευρο σε ολα τα καναλια το ιδιο προβλημα εχει μονο οταν βαζω ακουστικα ειναι ενταξει

----------


## madevill

εκανα λαθος ειναι rsn3305

----------


## electron

Εφόσον άλλαξες ολοκληρωμένο και δεν εστιάζεται εκεί το πρόβλημα,τότε θα πρέπει να ψάξεις τα περιφριακά εξαρτήματα της εξόδου για κάποιο πιθανό βραχυκύκλωμα.Επίσης υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα και τα ηχεία.Αν έχεις κάποιο άλλο ζευγάρι δοκίμασε και με αυτά.

----------

themisperiklis (05-03-14)

----------


## madevill

τα εχω αλαξει γυρω γυρω απο το ολοκληρομενο και ηχεια εχω βαλει αλλα κανει τα ιδια πραγματα

----------


## ggr

Ισως το προβλημα να ειναι στο κυκλωμα του protection που ενεργοποιει το ρελε, δηλαδη να εχει υπερευαισθησια. Συνηθως υπαρχει καποιο μικρο ολοκληρωμενο που κανει αυτη τη λειτουργια. Επισης κοιτα και για ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες με διαρροη.

----------


## east electronics

ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΣΤΑ ΚΡΟΣΣΟΒΕΡ ΤΟΝ ΗΧΕΙΩΝ ΣΟΥ ....ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ ΤΑ ΤΟΥΙΤΕΡ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΖΑΣΕΙ Η ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΓΟΥΦΕΡ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΠΑΓΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΥ ΡΙΧΝΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΡΕΛΑΙ

REGARDS SAKIS

----------


## ΑΚΡΙΔΑΣ Π

> καλημερα δεν φοραει stk εχει srn3305 και εκανε 58 ευρο σε ολα τα καναλια το ιδιο προβλημα εχει μονο οταν βαζω ακουστικα ειναι ενταξει


Τελικά πιο ήταν το πρόβλημα ? Τον επισκεύασες ?

----------

